# SAD Box



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Now we are in the throws of the winter season, I was

wondering how people felt about using a light box to overcome depression/anxiety?

Would the fluorescent lighting make the DP/DR better or worse? Does DP/DR tend to be worse for people in the winter months or is there no pattern?

Thanks


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

what is a light box?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

FoXS said:


> what is a light box?


A SAD light box simulates the balanced spectrum of daylight which helps overcome the feelings of gloom and sadness. SAD light boxes are clinically proven to reduce the effects of seasonal affective disorder, reducing depression in the winter months.

SAD light boxes are simple and easy to use. A daily session with a SAD light box can help you feel happier, more awake and alert, concentrate better and be more productive.

http://www.electronichealing.co.uk/sadlightbox.htm


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

lol... surely something which is sold in shopping-TV-shows.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Light therapy is generally considered safe, so long as you use properly certified equipment.

Fluorescent light is reported by some individuals as acutely worsening their symptoms, although the mechanism for this is not known. I'm not sure of the exact type of light used in light therapy, so if you're one of those people who are bothered by fluorescent light, examine the product before you buy!


----------

